# Whats your Brand?



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Whats your favorite Brand of Beer? Simple as that.
Personally I'll try different brands, however I usually buy Schooner and sometimes Heineken. Alpine Cold shots are fine too.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I love all sorts of beers but as far as a Canadian brew...SteamWhistle.:bow:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Luke98 said:


> Whats your favorite Brand of Beer? Simple as that.
> Personally I'll try different brands, however I usually buy Schooner and sometimes Heineken. Alpine Cold shots are fine too.


"Alpine's fine but Schooner is sooner!" was the old saying. I used to prefer Moosehead.

Like Mario, I'm a Steamwhistle fan.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> "Alpine's fine but Schooner is sooner!" was the old saying. I used to prefer Moosehead.
> 
> Like Mario, I'm a Steamwhistle fan.


 Hey Lester...I guess old guys like us that have old Gibby goldtops have good taste! Hope ya' had a great holiday and a few Steamwhistles.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Guinness


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

mario said:


> Hey Lester...I guess old guys like us that have old Gibby goldtops have good taste! Hope ya' had a great holiday and a few Steamwhistles.:food-smiley-004:


I got six for Christmas and I'm tippin' one now! (That's steamwhistles not goldtops)

Cheers, Mario! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm from Saskatchewan, need I say more..........


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Bud Light


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't even know where to start. Man's _real_ best friend. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Geek said:


> Guinness


+1 on that good buddy.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

And another proud drinker of Guiness here! But I really love the "Trois Mousquetaires" beers too! It's a little brewery frrom St-Constant, here in Québec!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

When I can get it Lift lock . I have been drinking Rickard's Red


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Coors Light, guess I get the boring beer!:smile::food-smiley-004:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lol, i get blue if im in the bar, at home its dirty cheap old lakeport pilsener. i could afford fancier beer, but whats the point, i dont drink it for the taste, and cheap beer gets me to the same place as expensive beer :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

As long as it's wet and alcoholic.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Guinness is my first choice, but life is too long to only drink one kind of beer....


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

Used to be Molson Export Ale back in the day, but I find it too heavy for my tastes nowadays. I like Molson Ice, light and refreshing, especially in the summertime which is when I drink beer.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Different beers for different occasions. Hot summer day, a nice light beer, like a corona. My favourite all time beer has to be Guiness though, but I like Stella too. If I plan on just getting drunk I'll get Blue, 24 for $24 in Hull.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

After 3 years in Nova Scotia, on my last night I discovered Propeller beer. That is what beer should taste like.

http://www.drinkpropeller.ca/beer/ourProducts.html#bitter


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

I really like the Bud that LaBatts makes, not Bud Light, just Bud. If I ever go back to the States, I'll get some Blue Ribbon or Miller.

:food-smiley-004:

And, um, Luke? I didn't know you turned 19. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

If I have the choice I take a Rickard's Red (bottle or draft), else I'll have a Bud...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

if you're buying its Labatts Crystal...if I'm buying it's Make er a Laker
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Michelle said:


> And, um, Luke? I didn't know you turned 19. :smilie_flagge17:


Neither did I.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I personally love Alexander Keith's


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

My tastes change over time and seasons but Guinness is the "long haul" winner for sure.

Lately I can't get enough of the incredibly complex Mill Street Tankhouse Ale and am also enjoying their Coffee Porter. Niagara Brewery's Eisbock is good this year too (I believe the recipe changes annually and some years it is fabulous ... though I miss the champagne cages and corks they used to seal the bottles with).

That said I am opening a Lakeport Red as I type this ... my available after-Christmas funds can't keep pace witih my beer preferences lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Paul said:


> When I was old enough to drink underage, it was Crystal, mostly because it was in a stubby. Dumb reason I know, but that's what young and dumb is.


I too drank only stubby's when the change to twist-off's
occurred. Mainly because of the flat taste that took awhile
to be resolved. Molson Stock Ale was the last that I recall.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I too drank only stubby's when the change to twist-off's
> occurred. Mainly because of the flat taste that took awhile
> to be resolved. Molson Stock Ale was the last that I recall.


Gee they were all stubbies when I started. :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Gee they were all stubbies when I started. :sport-smiley-002:


Coo roo coo coo coo roo coo coo


----------

